# Where did you buy your Amber Teething Necklace from?



## waitingfor

I really want to get a teething necklace for my LO, preferably in a light amber/ yellow colour. Where do you suggest I buy it from?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

got mine with this lady on ebay. Works a treat/. 
https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/cupcakesamberteethinguk


----------



## candyfloss

I got mine from Dino Daisy


----------



## OliveMartini

Dino Daisy!! :D


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I ordered mine from the same lady as Dragonfly. I ordered it yesterday and recieved it today. This is the one I got.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baltic-A...s_Pacifiers_Teething_Aids&hash=item43ac98a450


----------



## Dragonfly

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...s_Pacifiers_Teething_Aids&hash=item46002ff703 
I have this one from her. I may get another though he has had it on his neck since he was 3 months old.


----------



## mummy_mi

dino daisy!! Fill your pants have some in stock too if it helps xx


----------



## new bride

Dino daisy!!


----------



## feeble

Bums n roses!


----------



## Pookie 73

Amber Pumpkin :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Dino Daisy here too :flower:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Is Dino Daisy a seller on ebay or an online shop? I want another design already. :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

make sure you test if its real or not . 
https://www.ambergallery.com/Is_it_real_amber_/is_it_real_amber_.html


----------



## waitingfor

Thanks very much everyone! I went for a lovely raw honey necklace from Cupcakes Amber Teething Necklaces 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...s_Pacifiers_Teething_Aids&hash=item43acb24d6e
I can't wait for it to arrive now!


----------



## Dragonfly

woman I got mine from, also eyeing a new one to just for a change.


----------



## Poppy7

Dragonfly said:


> got mine with this lady on ebay. Works a treat/.
> https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/cupcakesamberteethinguk

:thumbup: I just bought a honey one.


----------



## AlexandLucy

Choosing amber teething necklaces be sure you buy a real baltic amber. I can suggest the shop, where I bought my baltic amber teething necklace at MaRRine Gioielli store.
Here is a real baltic amber and it came with certificate. I can say that it really works with my second baby:) She is not crying too much anymore. Hope this helps to someone!


----------



## Rosemaryp

I got one from Amazon, but also been advised that amber artisans is good


----------

